

Google Maps Major Update - _mulder_
http://www.google.com/maps/about/explore/

======
junto
It certainly seems a little bit faster. Still a bit laggy when you double
click to zoom in though (Chrome).

The previous version was dire, though I might be prepared to give this new-new
version a chance.

